# What to feed my frys now, they are too big for microworms now..



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

well seems like microworms arent filling all of them up any more... i need someting bigger for them i think... something bigger then baby brine shrimp also.... they are dwarf cockatoo frys, about around 1cm big and probably about a month old... blood worms are way to big... i have frozen baby brine shrimp but they dont seem to eat it, must be a bad batch or something... plus i think baby brine shrimp is also too small


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Grindal worms would be perfect. You can also try chopping up some frozen bloodworms and they will pick away at the tiny pieces.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

do they carry frozen grindal worms at IPU? i would like to pick up some frozen blood worms for sure to for my other fish... ill try chopping them up also.. who doesnt love bloodworms..


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Grindal worms you would have to culture yourself. They are a little more work than microworms but well worth it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

white worms are good too


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Grindal worms are smaller and supposedly handle the warmer temperature better. White worms are quite prolific at 15c. For comparative sake. A 3/4" corydoras has no problem eating blackworm, which stretch out to just over 1" long. Whiteworm is a tad smaller than blackworm. If they are 1 cm big, probably grindal worm works best. I found a source for grindal worm, but the guy has fruit fly infestation and need a couple weeks to fix the problem.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Grindal worms are smaller and supposedly handle the warmer temperature better. White worms are quite prolific at 15c. For comparative sake. A 3/4" corydoras has no problem eating blackworm, which stretch out to just over 1" long. Whiteworm is a tad smaller than blackworm. If they are 1 cm big, probably grindal worm works best. I found a source for grindal worm, but the guy has fruit fly infestation and need a couple weeks to fix the problem.


are u talkin live foods? where would i be able to get these live food... was hoping something frozen would work... much easier to prepare


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

grindal and white worms are live food. They are quite easy to keep. A container with soil, piece of bread and you will have lots in no time. 

Frozen food gets expensive really fast when growing out fry.

You could try beefheart mixed. Or ease them on the dried growth formula such as NLS growth or hikari cichlid food or trout feed. 

Or freeze dried cyclops eeze. cyclops is pretty potent stuff at 70% protein. comparable to baby brine shrimp. Watch the fish grow before your eyes. Only thing is this food float so your fish must be willing to eat from the surface. You can get these at JL Aquatics. A large can last a long time. Smells good enough to eat.

Post a LF add for white worms and grindal worms. There are a few people with white worm culture on here. grindal worm is much harder to find. You can ask mykiss to help you locate grindal worm. He knows a lot of people from the vancouver fish club.


----------

